

In 1 year, Android malware up 580%, 23 of top 500 apps deemed 'high risk' - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/10/25/in-one-year-android-malware-up-580-23-of-the-top-500-on-google-play-deemed-high-risk/

======
calciphus
The article sums up itself in the first paragraph:

"On first glance, that sounds really scary, but that’s just because it’s a
bunch of FUD. "

------
capo
Why did they use the most alarmist title possible if they were going to debunk
it immediately after?!

~~~
dclusin
For page views of course. It made it to the top of hacker news, after all.

------
drivebyacct2
And for once I'd be okay with HN mod headline editing.

